
Ask HN: Uber account hacked, what is the way to resolve? - skada
Hi, My account has been hacked, email address, phone number and name are changed. Charges are being made against my credit card from Russia. When I email support they say my email address do not match (duh!) and mark the issue resolved! Any idea what to do ? I have cancelled my credit card. How to convince Uber that its actually been hacked ?
======
fstuff
Easiest way just go on Twitter and tweet support. You'll get a response asap.
Second way look at all the emails you've ever received from uber and look for
a account Id, like a 16 character code. Its not published, look at the links
or the reply to address. I had one on a old PW reset. That's your account Id.
Forward that message and state the Id to support and tell then you were
hacked.

Edit: FYI check out

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-
passenger/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-passenger/)

Its a podcast where they talk about uber account hacking. Tldr: anytime
there's a hack and passwords are released. Hackers will try that email and PW
on uber and if you use common passwords your toast.

Best bet is ask for help on twitter, its public they'll answer.

Second edit: Call your credit card company and tell them to deny all uber
charges if they can. Most likely its best to get a new card just to be safe.he

